# virtual user mit postfix und courier



## planet_fox (2. Feb. 2008)

Hi

Habe nun dieses Howto verwendet


```
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/virtuelle-benutzer-und-domains-mit-postfix-courier-und-mysql-ubuntu-710/
```
Nach abschluss der config zeigt er mir folgenden Fehler


```
Feb  2 20:19:44 tux postfix/smtpd[11674]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "unix:passwd.byname"
Feb  2 20:19:45 tux postfix/master[11136]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 11674 exit status 1
Feb  2 20:19:45 tux postfix/master[11136]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Feb  2 20:20:45 tux postfix/proxymap[11715]: warning: request for unapproved table: "unix:passwd.byname"
Feb  2 20:20:45 tux postfix/proxymap[11715]: warning: to approve this table for proxymap access, list proxy:unix:passwd.byname in main.cf:proxy_read_maps
```
mail.err


```
Feb  2 20:31:56 tux postfix/smtpd[11872]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "unix:passwd.byname"
```


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die main.cf Datei und master.cf datei, Kommentarzeilen kannst Du weglassen.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Feb. 2008)

ok das hat sich erledigt mir fehlte


```
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
```
So ich hab momentan folgendes problem ich kann nicht zu greifen per imap oder pop3 . Des weiteren klappt die zustellung wohl noch nicht ganz. 


```
Feb  4 18:13:54 tux postfix/qmgr[4930]: A86C135EC82: from=<root@tux.erding.lan>, size=471, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb  4 18:13:54 tux postfix/smtp[8541]: fatal: bad network port in destination: [127.0.0.1]:100242
Feb  4 18:13:54 tux postfix/smtp[8542]: fatal: bad network port in destination: [127.0.0.1]:100242
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/qmgr[4930]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/qmgr[4930]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/master[4926]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 8541 exit status 1
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/master[4926]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/master[4926]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 8542 exit status 1
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/qmgr[4930]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/qmgr[4930]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/error[8543]: A86C135EC82: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=152034, delays=152033/1.1/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  4 18:13:55 tux postfix/error[8544]: 7685135ECA9: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=65634, delays=65633/1.1/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
```
Hier ist die main.cf noch 


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = mail.7ox.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = 7ox.de,tux.erding.lan, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 81.122.9.226
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = “The user you are trying to reach is over quota.”
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:100242
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```


----------



## Till (5. Feb. 2008)

Gibt es Fehler im mail.log, wenn Du amavisd neu startest?


----------



## planet_fox (5. Feb. 2008)

Das sagt er mir, falls das was nützt meine Infrastruktur

DSL-->Router ----> Server

Ich verfüge über eine feste IP adresse, sprich ich brauche keinen externen server zum versenden und kann direkt versenden. 


```
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/master[11235]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 11767 exit status 1
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/master[11235]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/qmgr[11237]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/qmgr[11237]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/master[11235]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 11766 exit status 1
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/error[11768]: 7685135ECA9: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=135964, delays=135963/1.1/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/error[11769]: A86C135EC82: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=222364, delays=222363/1/0/0.08, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  5 13:46:05 tux postfix/error[11771]: CA0F935ECAE: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=49564, delays=49563/1.1/0/0.05, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  5 13:47:04 tux amavis[11793]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd-new at tux.erding.lan amavisd-new-2.4.2 (20060627), Unicode aware, LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
Feb  5 13:47:04 tux amavis[11793]: Perl version               5.008008
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Amavis::Conf        2.068
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Archive::Tar        1.31
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Archive::Zip        1.18
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module BerkeleyDB          0.31
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Compress::Zlib      2.005
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Convert::TNEF       0.17
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Convert::UUlib      1.06
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module DBD::mysql          4.004
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module DBI                 1.57
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module DB_File             1.814
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Digest::MD5         2.36
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module MIME::Entity        5.420
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module MIME::Parser        5.420
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module MIME::Tools         5.420
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Mail::Header        1.74
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Mail::Internet      1.74
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  3.002003
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Net::Cmd            2.26
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Net::DNS            0.60
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Net::SMTP           2.29
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Net::Server         0.94
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Razor2::Client::Version 2.81
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Time::HiRes         1.86
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Module Unix::Syslog        0.100
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Amavis::DB code      loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Amavis::Cache code   loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: SQL base code        NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: SQL::Log code        NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: SQL::Quarantine      NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Lookup::SQL code     NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Lookup::LDAP code    NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: AM.PDP-in proto code loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: SMTP-in proto code   loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Courier proto code   NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: SMTP-out proto code  loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Pipe-out proto code  NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: BSMTP-out proto code NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Local-out proto code loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: OS_Fingerprint code  NOT loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: ANTI-VIRUS code      loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: ANTI-SPAM code       loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: ANTI-SPAM-SA code    loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Unpackers code       loaded
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found $file            at /usr/bin/file
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No $dspam,             not using it
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .mail
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .asc
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .uue
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .hqx
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .ync
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .F    tried: unfreeze, freeze -d, melt, fcat
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .Z    at /bin/uncompress
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .gz
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .bz2  at /bin/bzip2 -d
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .lzo  at /usr/bin/lzop -d
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .rpm  tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .cpio at /usr/bin/pax
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .tar  at /usr/bin/pax
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .deb  at /usr/bin/ar
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .zip
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .rar  tried: rar, unrar
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .arj  tried: arj, unarj
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .arc  at /usr/bin/nomarch
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found decoder for    .zoo  at /usr/bin/zoo
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .lha  tried: lha
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .doc  tried: ripole
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .cab  tried: cabextract
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .tnef
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Internal decoder for .tnef
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: No decoder for       .exe  tried: rar, unrar; lha; arj, unarj
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Using internal av scanner code for (primary) ClamAV-clamd
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Using internal av scanner code for (primary) check-jpeg
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan
Feb  5 13:47:05 tux amavis[11799]: Creating db in /var/lib/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.31, libdb 4.4
```


----------



## planet_fox (5. Feb. 2008)

Wenn ich mit squirrelmail connecte kommt das


```
ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
```
Im Log steh dann folgendes 


```
root@tux:/usr/local# tail  -n 10 /var/log/mail.log
Feb  5 14:06:48 tux postfix/smtpd[13518]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:24:31 tux imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:24:31 tux imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=fox, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:24:36 tux imapd: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], rcvd=39, sent=332
Feb  5 14:24:47 tux imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:24:47 tux imapd: chdir 7ox.de/fox/: No such file or directory
Feb  5 14:25:11 tux imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:25:11 tux imapd: chdir tux.erding.lan/fox/: No such file or directory
Feb  5 14:27:57 tux imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Feb  5 14:27:57 tux imapd: chdir 7ox.de/fox/: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Till (5. Feb. 2008)

Du musst erst eine Email an den Account senden, damit das Maildir angelegt wird. Vorher kannst Du Dich nicht mit Imap verbinden.

Der amavisd Output sieht soweit gut aus.


----------



## planet_fox (6. Feb. 2008)

Schon passiert, wenn ich mailq abfrage mache sagt er mir folgendes


```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
7685135ECA9      471 Mon Feb  4 00:00:01  root@tux.erding.lan
                                                (unknown mail transport error)
                                         postmaster@7ox.de

CA0F935ECAE      471 Tue Feb  5 00:00:01  root@tux.erding.lan
                                                (unknown mail transport error)
                                         postmaster@7ox.de

A86C135EC82      471 Sun Feb  3 00:00:01  root@tux.erding.lan
                                                (unknown mail transport error)
                                         postmaster@7ox.de
```
Er müsste doch in /home/vmail die Verzeichnisse anlegen oder ? dort ist jedenfalls alles leer

Er müsste doch in /home/vmail die Verzeichnisse anlegen oder ? dort ist jedenfalls alles leer.

Ich hab hier mal paar screenshouts gemacht von den Tabellen, ob vielleicht ein fehler ist. Tabelle Transport muss ja für den empfang nicht gefüllt sein. 

Screenshouts sind hier zu finden 

http://www[dot]planetfox[dot]de/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=455


----------



## planet_fox (6. Feb. 2008)

mail.info sagt folgendes


```
Feb  6 00:38:04 tux postfix/smtp[21261]: fatal: bad network port in destination: [127.0.0.1]:100242
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/qmgr[13480]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/qmgr[13480]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fat       al/panic logfile record for the problem description
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/master[13476]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21260 exit status        1
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/master[13476]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- thrott       ling
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/qmgr[13480]: warning: private/amavis socket: malformed response
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/qmgr[13480]: warning: transport amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fat       al/panic logfile record for the problem description
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/master[13476]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21261 exit status        1
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/error[21262]: A86C135EC82: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=261484,        delays=261483/1/0/0.1, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/error[21264]: 8025035EC53: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=2284, d       elays=2283/1/0/0.1, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/error[21267]: 7685135ECA9: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=175085,        delays=175083/1.1/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
Feb  6 00:38:05 tux postfix/error[21265]: CA0F935ECAE: to=<postmaster@7ox.de>, relay=none, delay=88684,        delays=88683/1.1/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)
```


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2008)

Die Datenbankeinträge sehen soweit ok aus, ich gehe davon aus, dass Du ein Passwort eingetragen hast.

Poste bitte mal die postfix master.cf Datei.


----------



## planet_fox (6. Feb. 2008)

Also die transport tabelle ist nur für versand da, sprich wenn ich über smarthost versende. Wenn da nix drin steht, checkt das selber das er direkt versenden soll. 

Hier mal noch mein hostname aber das sollte egal sein, ob das mein lokaler name ist oder nicht wenn die domän per dns zum server geschickt wird. 




```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version

# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no
# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no
# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h
# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache
# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.
myhostname = mail.7ox.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = 7ox.de,tux.erding.lan, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 88.198.9.226
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysq                                                                                                                     l:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, rej                                                                                                                     ect_unauth_destination
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limi                                                                                                                     t_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = “The user you are trying to reach is over quota.                                                                                                                     ”
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virt                                                                                                                     ual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipien                                                                                                                     t_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonica                                                                                                                     l_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:100242
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```


----------



## planet_fox (6. Feb. 2008)

hm ich hab mal geschaut was die mailq macht auf dem server drausen der zu meinem heim server versendet da sagt er mir dies. Könnte es sein das da die Hardware Firewall im weg ist ? Port 110 und 25 müssen frei sein zum server oder ?


```
14CAC13C222      917 Wed Feb  6 17:29:53  fox@linuser.de
                 (connect to mail.7ox.de[88.77.17.54]: Connection timed out)
                                         fox@7ox.de
```


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Wenn Du im mail.log Deines Servers zuhause garkeine Einträge im Log erhältst und postfix gestartet ist, dann hast Du vermutlich ein Problem mit der Firewall.

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netsat -tap | grep smtp

und:

iptables -L

Dann stell sicher, dass Du port 25 von Deinem Router auf den Server weitergeleitet hast. Wenn das alles ok ist, solltest Du mal bei Deinem Zugangsprovider nachfragen, ob die vielleicht port 25 blockieren.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

```
netcat -tap | grep smtp
all-A-records NIY
```
 

```
iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
```


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

Hab mal telefoniert mit meinem Provider alles ist offen


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Mach mal bitte:

netstat -tap | grep smtp

Hatte mich da vertippt und das eine "t" vergessen.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

netstat -tap | grep smtp
	
	



```
tcp        0      0 *:smtp          *:*      LISTEN     4913/master
```


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2008)

Das ist auch ok.

Wenn der Server bei Dir zuhause steht, dann installier doch mal auf einem Rechner im gleichen lokalen Netz einen Mailclient wie Thunderbird portable und teste direkt damit. ist der Server in einem Rechenzentrum, dann installier am besten einen webmail Client direkt auf dem Server. So umgehen wir etwaige Firewall Probleme und können das Mailsystem erstmal direkt testen.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Feb. 2008)

> Mailclient wie Thunderbird portable und teste direkt damit


Das ging mir heute morgen durch den Kopf, nur wusste ich nicht wie das mache jetzt. Ich schau mir mal Thunderbird portable an. 

Muss ich dann im Router  mailserver ports an den Thunderbird portable rechner  weiterleiten ?


----------



## planet_fox (8. Feb. 2008)

Hab mit Merak getestet lokale Firewall war es, nun schauts ein wenig besser aus aber noch gibts Probleme. Habe noch einen fehler gefunden wo ein Passwort falsch war 



```
tail  -n 10 /var/log/mail.log
Feb  8 00:15:48 tux postfix/error[18148]: 996DF35EC62: to=<postmaster@tux.erding.lan>, orig_to=<postmaster>, relay=none, delay=0.03, delays=0.02/0/0/0.02, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (address resolver failure)
Feb  8 00:16:07 tux postfix/smtpd[18144]: connect from a15331865.hostserver.com[212.247.214.214]
Feb  8 00:16:09 tux postfix/proxymap[18158]: warning: mysql query failed: Unknown column 'transport' in 'field list'
Feb  8 00:16:09 tux postfix/trivial-rewrite[18157]: warning: transport_maps lookup failure
Feb  8 00:16:09 tux postfix/trivial-rewrite[18157]: warning: transport_maps lookup failure
Feb  8 00:16:09 tux postfix/smtpd[18144]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from a15331865.hostserver.com[212.247.214.214]: 451 4.3.0 <postmaster@7ox.de>: Temporary lookup failure; from=<tom@jones.com> to=<postmaster@7ox.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<a15331865.hostserver.com>
Feb  8 00:16:10 tux postfix/cleanup[18147]: 2E4E935EC63: message-id=<20080207231610.2E4E935EC63@mail.7ox.de>
Feb  8 00:16:10 tux postfix/qmgr[18067]: 2E4E935EC63: from=<double-bounce@mail.7ox.de>, size=1346, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb  8 00:16:10 tux postfix/smtpd[18144]: disconnect from a15331865.hostserver.com[212.247.214.214]
Feb  8 00:16:10 tux postfix/error[18148]: 2E4E935EC63: to=<postmaster@tux.erding.lan>, orig_to=<postmaster>, relay=none, delay=0.04, delays=0.02/0/0/0.02, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (address resolver failure)
```


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2008)

Bis auf die Transports scheint es jetzt ja zu gehen. Sieh bitte mal nach, ob Du in der Datenbank die Tabele transport angelegt hast und ob die Tabelle auch wirklich ein Feld mit dem Namen "transport" hat. Wenn das stimmt, vergleiche nochmal die Datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf mit dem Howto.


----------



## planet_fox (8. Feb. 2008)

Tabelle transport existiert

aber das feld heisst


```
domain     varchar(128)     utf8_general_ci      
    Nein     , transport varchar(128) NOT NULL default
```


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Das sieht soweit hut aus, das Feld heißt ja transport. Und die Datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf entspricht auch dem Howto?


----------



## planet_fox (10. Feb. 2008)

Ja stimmt


```
cat /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
user = mail_admin
password = meinpasswort 
dbname = mail
query = SELECT transport FROM transport WHERE domain='%s'
hosts = 127.0.0.1
```


----------



## vdHeuvel (2. März 2008)

Hallo Till und planet_fox,

untestützt eigentlich ISPConfig diese Mailverwaltung?

mfG


----------



## Till (3. März 2008)

ISPConfig 2 ist nicht kompatibel mit diesem virtuellen Setup. ISPConfig 3 benutzt ein virtuelles Mail setup, das diesem hier ähnlich ist.


----------



## WiiZoo (25. Apr. 2008)

Bei Mir Funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:
*imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:91.21.85.249]
imapd: chdir mainedomain.net/vorname.nachname/: No such file or directory*

Ich habe die Konfiguration schon mehrmals überprüft. Ohne das ich einen Fehler sehe. Ich verwende als OS: CentOS.

Hier noch ein Fehler den ich entdeckt habe:
*postfix/smtpd[32272]: warning: xsasl_cyrus_server_get_mechanism_list: no applicable SASL mechanisms
Apr 25 13:01:23 postfix/smtpd[32272]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Apr 25 13:01:24 postfix/master[30535]: warning: process /usr/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 32272 exit status 1
Apr 25 13:01:24 postfix/master[30535]: warning: /usr/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Apr 25 13:07:40 postfix/smtpd[32750]: warning: xsasl_cyrus_server_get_mechanism_list: no applicable SASL mechanisms
Apr 25 13:07:40 postfix/smtpd[32750]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Apr 25 13:07:41 postfix/master[30535]: warning: process /usr/libexec/postfix/smtpd pid 32750 exit status 1
Apr 25 13:07:41 postfix/master[30535]: warning: /usr/libexec/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling*


Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Berenzus (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte da eine etwas andere Frage, die vielleicht nur bedingt mit diesem HowTo zu tun hat...und zwar:

es funktioniert an sich alles tadellos, ich habe nur das Problem, wenn ich zwei Email Adressen einer Domain einrichte und diese (z.b. mit Outlook, Evolution, etc) abrufen möchte, dass hier einfach dicht gemacht wird, kein Eintrag im syslog vorgenommen wird und schlicht und ergreifend nichts passiert...wenn ich hingegen die Mails von zwei Benutzern unterschiedlicher Domains abrufe, funktioniert dies einwandfrei...

vielleicht hatte hier jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem und weiß Rat, denn es kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass dieser Umstand so hingenommen werden muss...

Danke im Voraus


----------

